# Error in c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\DLCGtime.dll



## choctoc (Sep 17, 2005)

After I log into my Windows profile I am greeted with this message,

Error in c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\DLCGtime.dll
Missing entry: RunDLLEntry

Thanks for the help 

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:56:38 PM, on 2008/08/03
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\COMODO\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Digidesign\Drivers\MMERefresh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\taskmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\FLOCK\FLOCK\FLOCK.EXE
C:\Program Files\FlashFXP\FlashFXP.exe
C:\Program Files\K-Lite Codec Pack\Media Player Classic\mplayerc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\calc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,Default_Page_URL = www.google.com/ig/dell?hl=en&client=dell-usuk&channel=us&ibd=4061030
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\PROGRA~1\ICQTOO~1\toolbaru.dll
O1 - Hosts: 58.65.233.185 www.warez-bb.org
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: XTTBPos00 - {055FD26D-3A88-4e15-963D-DC8493744B1D} - C:\PROGRA~1\ICQTOO~1\toolbaru.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Fake Name Generator Toolbar - {7ed2ba3d-4cd6-42e6-833c-a824c73dae1d} - C:\Program Files\Fake_Name_Generator\tbFak1.dll
O2 - BHO: Alcohol Toolbar Helper - {8126A4A5-BFD3-46FE-BBDF-BFB5CF78E489} - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Toolbar\v3.2.0.0\Alcohol_Toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Fake Name Generator Toolbar - {7ed2ba3d-4cd6-42e6-833c-a824c73dae1d} - C:\Program Files\Fake_Name_Generator\tbFak1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! ¤u¨ã¦C - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Alcohol Toolbar - {ED4BD629-C1B6-4399-8A34-02CCAA921DC9} - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Toolbar\v3.2.0.0\Alcohol_Toolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ICQ Toolbar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\PROGRA~1\ICQTOO~1\toolbaru.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DigidesignMMERefresh] C:\Program Files\Digidesign\Drivers\MMERefresh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCGtime.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MySpaceIM] C:\Program Files\MySpace\IM\MySpaceIM.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Nokia.PCSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAPx\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAPx\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAPx\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with ImTOO Download YouTube Video - C:\Program Files\ImTOO\Download YouTube Video\upod_link.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Xilisoft Download YouTube Video - C:\Program Files\Xilisoft\Download YouTube Video\upod_link.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: PalTalk - {4EAFEF58-EEFA-4116-983D-03B49BCBFFFE} - C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\Paltalk.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - C:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {A93D84FD-641F-43AE-B963-E6FA84BE7FE7} (LinkSys Content Update) - http://www.linksysfix.com/netcheck/67/install/gtdownls.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBA230D1-8467-4e69-987E-5FAE815A3B45} - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{7ADC7492-F8F2-4C37-B2CB-40CAEC949650}: NameServer = 68.94.156.1 68.94.157.1
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avp - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\avp.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: COMODO Firewall Pro Helper Service (cmdAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\COMODO\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Digidesign MME Refresh Service (DigiRefresh) - Digidesign, A Division of Avid Technology, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Digidesign\Drivers\MMERefresh.exe
O23 - Service: dlcg_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcgcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Quick Resume technology (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology Drivers\Elservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.5.709.30344 (GoogleDesktopManager-093007-112848) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: MSSQLServerADHelper - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\80\Tools\Binn\sqladhlp.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - NetGroup - Politecnico di Torino - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Zune Network Sharing Service (ZuneNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneNss.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12105 bytes


----------



## choctoc (Sep 17, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...&component=-1&lang=-1&doclang=en&toggle=false


----------

